# What’s a Good, Reliable Gas Range?



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Everyone has their own opinion and some people have issues with any product. I bought a new gas range 2 years ago so I do have some insight. First gas range I have owned.
I have a Samsung and had to have a tech come out and replace the touch panel. I think he replaced the fan/fans as well. The oven was making a whooshing sound when operating. It had something to do with the fan is the back.  But its fixed and was under warranty so it cost me nothing. No ore issues.
Oven. If I had to do it over again I would buy the range with electric oven and gas cook top. Duel fuel is what they call it I think. The oven is great with gas, but the broiler is not as good. Convection is great and it even has a "proof" setting along with several other settings. It is programmable so you can tune it to your needs.
Cleaning. The cook top is a pain in the butt to clean. The grates must be removed and the stainless bowl design of the cook top needs cleaning after frying most anything. I'm not sure if I would prefer a flat top electric cook top. But I can promise its much easier to clean.
Since you have had a gas range, you may not have all the learning curve I have had.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Get the most basic controls available. Circuit boards hate heat. Ovens create heat. Our oven that had mechanical controls lasted 20+ years until the oven cavity rusted out. Our next oven had a circuit board for its controls and it fried in 4 years. The part cost half the price of the oven and was back ordered forever, so we bought a new oven. I could not find an oven with mechanical controls so I bought the cheapest Frigidaire I could get. Usually we get Whirlpool but they were on forever back order. The Frigidaire “only” took 4 months to arrive. If you buy an expensive unit it will break and you are married to it.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Yes, that’s a huge problem with ranges less than a few thousand dollars.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a stainless whirlpool five burner convection range and it’s wonderful. The top cleans well, and I cook a lot. If I get any burnt on stuff I use oven cleaner on the top. Also, I put the grates in the dishwasher when needed.
I read once never to self clean as it messes up the controls. So, I’ve never self cleaned it.
I keep a large tray on the bottom covered in aluminum foil to catch the drips and occasionally wipe down the sides with a cleaner.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Two Knots, THANK YOU! What model is your range?

BTW, Whirlpool manufactures stoves for Maytag, Amana and some others.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ll see if I have the paperwork tomorrow. The stainless top was important to be because I knew I could keep it clean with spray oven cleaner. The middle burner is oval - made for a griddle - which came with the stove…The bottom drawer is a warming oven (which I never use) It’s seven years old.
The only con is the grates are heavy.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

I like heavy grates. I see it has a digital touch screen in front. Has it ever been an issue? Ideally, I’d like to go electronic free. But that will probably not be possible.

Thanks so much.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> I’ll see if I have the paperwork tomorrow. The stainless top was important to be because I knew I could keep it clean with spray oven cleaner. The middle burner is oval - made for a griddle - which came with the stove…The bottom drawer is a warming oven (which I never use) It’s seven years old.
> The only con is the grates are heavy.
> 
> View attachment 677647


This looks like GE Profile, Monogram or Cafe range . I own the Duel Fuel Cafe. Use oven cleaner on the stainless steel surface and your warranty goes out the window. Read the fine manual . However the range pictured is priced between 2500 and 3500 ( 3700 if you buy at HD). The recommended cleaner is dish soap and water ( which works well). For stubborn stuff use BarKeepers Friend in small quantities. I own and love it . But it does require careful and attentive cleaning


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Does the electric oven really do better than gas?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jimn - I’ve been using spray oven cleaner on only the top of the stove around the burners for burnt on stuff. I heat it first by turning on the burners for a few minutes, then shut them off
and spray around the burners...wait a few minutes and go around the burners with a scrubby sponge…It keeps it sparkling clean. The front left and right is the mostly used burners. The rest of it - I use windex to clean it, and mineral oil to shine it up.

MassWineGuy, the timer does go off occasionally as well as the oven - if I lean up against it, but it’s easily shut off. I rather put up with that then have an oven with a back that is harder
to keep clean from cooking splashes. Besides, I prefer the look of the drop down back.
And, I like the look of the heavy grates too…but, there heavy to lift off for cleaning the top, which I do every day.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

MassWineGuy said:


> Does the electric oven really do better than gas?


It depends what kind of cooking you do. Bakers (e.g. bread, cookies) usually don't want to introduce moisture (water being a byproduct of combustion), so they prefer electric. Savory cooks (e.g. roasts) usually don't care about that, and gas tends to preheat quicker than electric.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

I’m a savory guy. Stick with gas.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> Get the most basic controls available. Circuit boards hate heat. Ovens create heat. Our oven that had mechanical controls lasted 20+ years until the oven cavity rusted out. Our next oven had a circuit board for its controls and it fried in 4 years. The part cost half the price of the oven and was back ordered forever, so we bought a new oven. I could not find an oven with mechanical controls so I bought the cheapest Frigidaire I could get. Usually we get Whirlpool but they were on forever back order. The Frigidaire “only” took 4 months to arrive. If you buy an expensive unit it will break and you are married to it.


Can you get a range like that today?


MassWineGuy said:


> Does the electric oven really do better than gas?


The oven is great. Its the broiler I'm not crazy about. I like the convection setting as well. I made some rolls last weekend and the proof setting is perfect.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

MassWineGuy said:


> Does the electric oven really do better than gas?


Electric ovens are way better than gas. Gas ovens create too much moisture to roast and bake some things. All Gas cook tops and ovens release some pollutants into the air. assuming they are working well, just CO2 and NO2. The NO can increase asthma like symptoms in some people . Yes I just installed a Cafe duel fuel range ( electric ovens , gas cook top) after much research. No way would I ever have have a gas oven. I also installed a high powered external venting Range hood to get the cook top off gases out of the house.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

Ideally I might have gotten something like yours. But dual fuel was too expensive. Bought, but haven’t yet installed, a Beko gas four burner. Very minimal electronics. Hope I don’t regret it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

MassWineGuy said:


> I like heavy grates. I see it has a digital touch screen in front. Has it ever been an issue? Ideally, I’d like to go electronic free. But that will probably not be possible.
> Thanks so much.


The only thing I really have an issue with is you must hit start after making any selections. My electric range (old GE) you turned the knob to the temp you want and your done. With this new gas range you must make your selection then hit the start button. I have on several occasions walked away thinking it was good to go to find out the oven is off or the timer is off because I did not hit "Start".



MassWineGuy said:


> Does the electric oven really do better than gas?


For me its the broiler. The electric broil element gets red hot. The gas broiler on high is barely noticeable. It works, but the electric broiler was superior.
The oven is fine. Yes there is some moisture when you first turn it on. (you can see it on the glass front) But if you preheat, its all gone before you out anything in there.



jimn said:


> Electric ovens are way better than gas. Gas ovens create too much moisture to roast and bake some things. All Gas cook tops and ovens release some pollutants into the air. assuming they are working well, just CO2 and NO2. The NO can increase asthma like symptoms in some people . Yes I just installed a Cafe duel fuel range ( electric ovens , gas cook top) after much research. No way would I ever have have a gas oven. I also installed a high powered external venting Range hood to get the cook top off gases out of the house.


Cafe is top notch brand as far as I have seen. Not cheap either.
We bake cookies and bread sometimes and notice very little difference. And with convection you can use multilevel racks at the same time. Gas ranges are designed to be used indoors. They are no different that gas heat. But if you were to turn on the gas and not light it, some gases could remain. However our stove and oven has a built in shut off designed for this. 
A good external vent is a requirement for gas and highly encouraged for electric. My main reason for the vented hood is to remove cooking odors and smoke.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

A vent is my next major purchase. It’s going to be quite a job.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

MassWineGuy said:


> A vent is my next major purchase. It’s going to be quite a job.


If you have to go through cabinets, get a dremmel tool. Makes it fairly easy to cut through shelves. Try to take it outside instead of out the roof. The less you penetrate a roof the better.
And buy the very best vent you can afford.


----------



## MassWineGuy (May 11, 2021)

I am definitely not personally installing it. There’s a wall behind the stove, an empty space(?) that abuts the outside wall. I have no idea what would be involved.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd choose an oscillating tool to cut holes in shelves and cabinets before I'd choose a Dremel.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I am not a slave to fashion. So I look at the used appliance dealers, find a simple one, Kenmore or Maytag or other MFG. Make sure it has at least a 30 day warranty and off I go. 
Last one I bought was 8 years ago and it is looking a bit worn now days but works just fine.
Way cheaper from the used appliance dealers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Our daughter has a viking gas range. It has two rings of gas around each burner. They also have a powerful range hood ( needed for this stove) and they use heavy Stainless Steel
cookware, also needed for this stove. They also have an electric oven. Not sure what they use the electric oven for over the gas oven, but they do use both. Our daughter is an excellent cook, and her husband is a serious weekend warrior in the kitchen. Her boys are also good cooks. Runs in the family.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Our daughter has a viking gas range. It has two rings of gas around each burner. They also have a powerful range hood ( needed for this stove) and they use heavy Stainless Steel
> cookware, also needed for this stove. They also have an electric oven. Not sure what they use the electric oven for over the gas oven, but they do use both. Our daughter is an excellent cook, and her husband is a serious weekend warrior in the kitchen. Her boys are also good cooks. Runs in the family.


Viking is a top end range. I'm jealous. I use heavy aluminum cookware and its good for any range/oven. Calphalon is what we bought years ago and it will be good for another 50 years or more. Very little care other than keeping it spotless.
I also have a couple commercial bright aluminum saute pans. I do have some SS cookware and its great. But if I had to choose one type it would be aluminum.
Her range is called a dual fuel range and has a gas cook top and an electric oven. A very nice setup. Gas ranges are nice, but electric ovens are better. Especially for the electric broiler.
If I were to do it over again I most likely go with dual fuel.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV…to be clear her Vicking has a gas oven…She also has a separate electric wall oven and a separate electric wall oven warmer. It’s a beautiful set-up for serious cooks.
I don’t know what they prefer to cook in the electric oven and what they prefer to cook in the gas oven. I’m fairly sure though that they broil in the electric oven.
They both are amazing cooks. Their previous stove was a Wolf, they like the Viking better.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> JV…to be clear her Vicking has a gas oven…She also has a separate electric wall oven and a separate electric wall oven warmer. It’s a beautiful set-up for serious cooks.
> I don’t know what they prefer to cook in the electric oven and what they prefer to cook in the gas oven. I’m fairly sure though that they broil in the electric oven.
> They both are amazing cooks. Their previous stove was a Wolf, they like the Viking better.


Sorry I thought it was dual fuel. I like a wall oven as well. Its a lot easier than bending over to put and remove things.
I like the gas oven but like I said I do not like the broiler. There were some other comments as to why some prefer electric ovens. Its back a page or so.
They sure buy good ranges. Wolf and Viking are both ranges that are at the top of the food chain. I have always wanted a professional type range range. But now that I have a residential mid range gas range, to be honest I might should have gone with the flat top electric. Cleaning is the main issue.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Like anything else if you keep up with cleaning it’s much easier. I like my stove cause
the burners are completely enclosed and the top is stainless. I use oven cleaner around the burners if there is any schmutz left on after I sponge it off. It keeps it sparkling clean.

I used to have a wall oven as well before our kitchen renovation. You’re right easier on the back. The reason I switched to a range oven is because I wanted a bigger oven.
Truthfully, I use my Wolfgang Puck steam more than my big oven, it works great, and no bending.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Our range is almost an identical twin to yours. And we do clean it every night after cooking because we must clean it.
I was told to never use oven cleaner on stainless. So we use SS steel cleaner or Bar Keepers friend for tough spots. How are you cleaning the ceramic ring directly below the black round tops? I notice they have what looks like soot on them. I used an old toothbrush with some Mean Green. But its not grease so I need another way. Our cooktop is enclosed as well. I could wash dishes it....lol
I did some electrical work at my neighbors house and they bought a new electric range. They said they wanted to remove the double wall ovens and turn the space into a broom closet. I advised against it and told them they would be sorry at Thanksgiving. So they removed them.
After the holidays my neighbor asked how much it would cost to put in two new wall ovens.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you mean? the black ring tops keeps gunk from getting underneath to the burners.
I put the black tops in the dishwasher ( once or twice a week) and also put the grates in the DW…They are so heavy, so usually the head guy does it.
I never use the self cleaning feature, ( I know that I mentioned this already, I read that the high temps for cleaning the oven can screw up the computer…I just keep it clean with a cleaner and a rag. I also keep the big broiler pan that came with the oven on the floor of the oven covered with aluminum foil to catch the spills.

see pic, nothing gets under the burner caps.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

i like , actually love my Cafe, but part of the price is the design. Very similar if not identical functionality can be found in some of the GE Profile designs For fewer dollars.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

J. V. said:


> Our range is almost an identical twin to yours. And we do clean it every night after cooking because we must clean it.
> I was told to never use oven cleaner on stainless. So we use SS steel cleaner or Bar Keepers friend for tough spots. How are you cleaning the ceramic ring directly below the black round tops? I notice they have what looks like soot on them. I used an old toothbrush with some Mean Green. But its not grease so I need another way. Our cooktop is enclosed as well. I could wash dishes it....lol
> I did some electrical work at my neighbors house and they bought a new electric range. They said they wanted to remove the double wall ovens and turn the space into a broom closet. I advised against it and told them they would be sorry at Thanksgiving. So they removed them.
> After the holidays my neighbor asked how much it would cost to put in two new wall ovens.


I use three things to clean the stainless burner tray as I call it. i start with sponge with dish soap and a little elbow grease. This gets ninety percent. I use a ph balanced cleaner ( Seventh Generation all purpose in my case) for the stuff that didn’t come up. And for anything left over usually around the 21000 and 18000 BTU burners , Bar Keepers friend. That does it. And the best place for oven cleaner, is on the shelf at the grocery store. It will strip off any of the coatings designed to make your stove easier to clean.


----------

